# Problem bei Dahlander mit Bremse



## MSB (11 Februar 2007)

Ein Kunde von uns hat ein Problemchen, als Antrieb gibt es einen Dahlander.
Dieser Dahlander hat zusätzlich eine Bremse, welche auch benötigt wird.

Jetzt ist aber dummerweise zwischen Klemmkasten und Maschine nur ein 12x, von diesem Kabel werden aber 4 Drähte für was anderes benötigt.
Das heißt für den Dahlander stehen nur noch 7 Drähte zur Verfügung.

Welche Möglichkeit gibt es um die Bremse anzusteuern, ohne das Kabel zu wechseln, das ist aus
Lieferzeitgründen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht mehr möglich.

Zur Erklärung: Das Kabel ist auf einer Kabeltrommel, welche an der Maschine hängt,
die Maschine selbst fährt auf Schienen hin und her.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 Februar 2007)

Wenn es ein Dahlandermotor mit zwei Drehzahlen ist, reichen eigentlich 6 Anschlüsse aus (1U, 1V, 1W, 2U, 2V, 2W).
Es sei denn es ist noch ein Stern/Dreieck Anlauf vorhanden, was zu prüfen wäre. Evtl. kann man ja Antrieb auch direkt einschalten.

Falls das nicht geht, oder der Motor 3 Drehzahlen hat (kenne ich nur von Lüftermotoren) werden halt alle 9 Adern benötigt.


----------



## MSB (11 Februar 2007)

Für den Motor ansich reichen 6 Drähte, 100% ACK,
aber wie steuere ich mit insgesamt 7 Drähten die Bremse (230V AC) noch mit an?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## andre (11 Februar 2007)

Hallo,
um was für eine Bremse handelt es sich denn (220V, 24V, stromlos gelöst, stromlos gebremst, ...)?
In der allergrößten Not könnte man z.B. bei einer 220V-Bremse eine Ader der Motorzuleitung und die 7. Ader für die Bremsansteuerung nutzen. Also nach abgeschaltetem Motorbetrieb die Bremsansteuerung aufschalten. Der Motorwicklung würde dabei nichts passieren, da durch den Motor kein Strom fliesst.
Gruß Andre


----------



## Stromer (11 Februar 2007)

Welche Spannung hat denn die Bremse?Hätte Sie zB. 24Volt DC, so wäre es möglich Sie mit zwei Phasen vom Motorstrom zu versorgen. Dafür müsste aber ein Trafo 400V auf 24Volt DC eingesetzt werden. Bei einer Bremsspannung 230Volt wäre nur ein anderer Trafo nötig. Da von  drei Motorleitungen auf die andern drei Motorleitungen umgeschaltet werden muss, nimmst du einen Schütz mit 400Volt Spule und hängst den an 1U und 1V. Im Falle der niederen Drehzahl ist der Schütz nun angezogen und schaltet den Trafo auf 1U und 1V. Im Falle der hohen Drehzahl nimmst du die Öffnerkontakte und schaltest den Trafo auf 2U und 2V. Dies geht leider nur mit Steuerschützen, da nur diese Öffnerkontakte haben.Somit bräuchstest du nur die sechs Leitungen.Oder du nimmst zwei Schütze: An 1U und 1V, der Schütz zieht bei der kleinen Drehzahl an. Den zweiten auf 2U und die freie Leitung, der kann dann mit der hohen Drehzahl angesteuert werden. Natürlich wieder 400Volt Spulenspannung und beide auf den Trafo für die Bremse. Also das Problem ist schon lösbar. Es gäbe noch andere Tricks, aber dafür kenne ich die Anlage zu wenig.
Schade ich hätte das lieber gestaffelter erklärt, aber bei mir geht keine Zeilenumbruch mit der Entertaste zu realisieren


----------



## MSB (11 Februar 2007)

Die Bremse:
Betriebsspannung 230V AC, bremst stromlos, also ich brauch die 230V AC während des Motorbetriebs.

Die einzige Variante auf die ich momentan so gekommen bin,
wäre die Bremse auf z.B. 1U / 2W zu klemmen.

Langsam
1U -- Wicklung -- 2W -- Wicklung -- 1 W, also müsste ich ja theoretisch zwischen 1U und 2W 200V haben.

Schnell
1U = Sternpunkt des Doppelsterns -- Wicklungen -- 2W = eine Phase der Motorversorgung.

Habe allerdings keine Ahnung ob das so funktionieren könnte,
aus Wicklungstechnischen Gründen.

Im Prinzip abgeleitet von einem "normalen" Drehstrommotor in Sternschaltung,
da hängt die Bremse ja auch zwischen U1 und der Sternbrücke.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## volker (11 Februar 2007)

ne saubre lösung fällt mir nicht ein.

theoretisch müsste folgendes funktionieren
am motor ein relais. spule wird von einer phase (u2) der schnellen drehzahl angesteuert. den schliesser versorgst du auch mit u2 den öffner mit u1.
dann auf die bremse. den freien draht nimmt du für den N.


----------



## andre (12 Februar 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> von diesem Kabel werden aber 4 Drähte für was anderes benötigt.


Hallo,
schreib doch mal, wofür diese Adern verwendet werden, vielleicht läßt sich ja dort eine Ader freischalten.
Ich finde, alles andere grenzt schon an Akrobatik und dann noch nicht mal im eigenen Hause, da sind doch die ständigen Magenschmerzen vorprogrammiert.
Gruß Andre


----------



## Stromer (12 Februar 2007)

Mir ist noch eine Idee gekommen, die mir persönlich wohl am besten liegen würde.Deine Bremse hat 230V~. Folglich funktioniert diese Bremse mit einer geringeren Gleichspannung. Es wäre leicht möglich eine Gleichspannung von ca. 155Volt zu erzeugen, indem du nur zwei Dioden benötigst. Falls der Strom für die Bremse zu hoch wäre, könnte man den noch mit einem passenden Vorwiderstand verringern. Die Spannung 155V= erzeugst du indem du den freien Leiter als N nimmst und jeweils an 1U und 2U eine Diode mit Schaltrichtung N anschließt. (Es ginge auch wenn beide Schaltrichtungen umgedreht wären).Schließe halt mal die Bremse an eine ähnliche DC-Spannung an, miss den Strom, notfalls stell Ihn passend ein und dann weist du ob du diese Lösung verwenden könntest. Es gibt genügend Motoren die ähnlich angesteuert werden, wenn die Bremse dafür ausgelegt ist.


----------

